# Iverson Fans vs. Sixers Fans



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

This is kind of a hypothetical situation because it doesn't really apply to me but...

I've noticed that team fans are usually extremely, um, snobby about being that. You know, the guys who always complain about bandwagon fans, who will leave the team when they start losing, or when a player leaves. My question is, what's wrong with that?

If a team like the sixers isn't putting the money and effort into being a serious contender, why would I support them over a guy like Allen Iverson who, despite his flaws, tries with all of his heart to win games?

I feel like people who are loyal to a team, whether because they live there, or just liked the team for a while, are being dishonest to themselves. If a team is bad, why would you continue to support their bad product? It only encourages them to keep up that bad product.

Now, I started watching basketball in '98, and the sixers in '99, so to me AI and the sixers have always been one thing. I'll keep watching the sixers because I like Iggy, and think some of there recent moves could make them very exciting. But if not for that, why is it that people say I'm "not a real fan" if my favorite team switched with AI?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The person who is cheering for the team or player, is neither being dishonest to themselves, or wrong.

People who root for one team, do so because they follow the team (and sports) for more reasons than for the winning. They like following the ups and downs of a franchise. You can remember all the players who passed through and classic games. The name on the front of the jersey symbolizes more than just a team, but something deeper and despite the changes there are people who can relate to that.

If that team finally wins something, the fan feels a connection because it feels like their support had something to do with the team. There's that connection there between the franchise and the fanbase that'll never be lost. That's why the Chicago Bulls despite being the laughing stock of the NBA for years, still had a huge fanbase. Most of the fans were there when they won their six titles.. and still remain.

That doesn't make them better than the fans of a player, just different. They both require loyalty, because I'm sure plenty of Iverson fans wouldn't stop supporting him when his career is on it's last legs. To me, that's the same as rooting for the once great team that is now losing.

Supporting a losing team, isn't usually a financial thing as fans usually protest by not buying tickets, while still supporting by watching on TV. The fans can use that to influence the franchise.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Also, one more thing I want to throw in. Many people cheer for one team because they receive every game in their market (unless you don't have Comcast or a partner, living in the Philly area) and you can follow everything including receive first hand news on the team.

Another reason is many people took it up as a tradition passed down from their fathers, uncles, brothers that they intend to pass down. Where it's a superficial tie that brings a family together.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Supporting a losing team, isn't usually a financial thing as fans usually protest by not buying tickets, while still supporting by watching on TV. The fans can use that to influence the franchise.


I meant to say this, but if you just watch the games on TV, you're still helping the team make a fair amount of money.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> I meant to say this, but if you just watch the games on TV, you're still helping the team make a fair amount of money.


They don't make money off of ratings though. They're owned by Comcast who gets paid off of the advertisements, and people subscribing not only to the cable but to the sports channel. So even if we didn't watch, they'd still make bank off of us with the monopoly they have on the area.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Player fans dont see whats best for the franchise as they in they're own particular player, are only looking out for whats best for they're favorite player which would be AI in this instance. Hes put on a thrown as if he is the 76ers. Its a difference of being the face of an organization and the entire organization. The Sixers survived before AI and will survive once hes gone. It's those that bother me because they make the comparison, "one-sided" and thats not right.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=285793


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

No player is ever bigger than an organization. That's how I've been able to stay a fan of my team, not a player.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

WTChan said:


> No player is ever bigger than an organization. That's how I've been able to stay a fan of my team, not a player.


MJ was. **** he was nearly bigger then basketball actually.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

RedsDrunk said:


> MJ was. **** he was nearly bigger then basketball actually.


And really, it took awhile for both the Bulls and the league to recover from that.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> MJ was. **** he was nearly bigger then basketball actually.


I disagree. The Bulls survived before Jordan, and they survived after Jordan. The Bulls still exist, and they're pretty good now.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

There is a great divide between Sixer fans and Iverson fans. I happen to be a 6er fan 1st and an AI fan 2nd. That just means once he's traded, I'll still follow the 6ers unlike a lot of you who would jump ship once AI is gone. I will also follow whatever team he gets traded to just like I did when Barkley got traded.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

WTChan said:


> I disagree. The Bulls survived before Jordan, and they survived after Jordan. The Bulls still exist, and they're pretty good now.


The comment had nothing to do with survival. You said no player is ever bigger then his team which is just wrong. In the late 80s to the mid 90s Jordan was above it all. He was the iconic symbol of american sport and buisiness as well as being the catalyst for the enormous change that occured in international marketing thats still around today. He's famous in nearly every corner of the earth and is the most influent sports figure of our generation.The chicago bulls franchise themselves will never and have never had that kind of effect on the world. That is why he is the exception to that statement you made.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> The comment had nothing to do with survival. You said no player is ever bigger then his team which is just wrong. In the late 80s to the mid 90s Jordan was above it all. He was the iconic symbol of american sport and buisiness as well as being the catalyst for the enormous change that occured in international marketing thats still around today. He's famous in nearly every corner of the earth and is the most influent sports figure of our generation.The chicago bulls franchise themselves will never and have never had that kind of effect on the world. That is why he is the exception to that statement you made.


Good point. Jordan is the only one.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

SirCharles34 said:


> There is a great divide between Sixer fans and Iverson fans. I happen to be a 6er fan 1st and an AI fan 2nd. That just means once he's traded, I'll still follow the 6ers unlike a lot of you who would jump ship once AI is gone. I will also follow whatever team he gets traded to just like I did when Barkley got traded.



I cosign this Post to the fullest....Yeah I am an A.I. Phanatic....as I was a Barkley Phanatic...But I love the sixers too....I talk alot of crap about if we move A.I. but I could never root for another team. I would hope A.I. gets his ring and does good with the next team ONLY if the Sixers are not in the Playoffs or playing that team. I love the Sixers, Hell I even get crazy at home when A.I. is not in the game or when he is hurt so I know I will still be a *SIXER 4 LIFE*

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Allen Iverson made me a 76ers fan, it's only right if I do him the debit of remaining a 76ers fan, whether he retires or not. But, I'm going to make a "FIRE BILLY KING" Fan club, any potential joinee's?


----------



## BroadStBullies (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm a Sixers fan, if you can get some good young talent for Iverson, it's been 10 years, we're not winning with ya, why not start a new.


----------

